
Periscope Data Raises $9.5M Led by DFJ to Build “Tableau for Data Scientists” - espeed
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/22/periscope-data/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=facebook
======
Oatseller
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10434318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10434318)

~~~
dang
A story isn't considered a dupe until it has had significant attention on HN.
Otherwise too many good stories would get buried without being noticed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

